# Différence taille entre mon cloud de iPhone et celui de mon Mac



## Stéphane30 (13 Février 2017)

Bonjour,
Je débute sur Mac, mais j'aimerai comprendre.
Sur mon iPhone, j'ai 425 photos + 68 vidéos, mais sur mon Mac j'ai 1200 photos et vidéo. 
Ma question, c'est pourquoi il y a une différence alors que ces 2 appareils sont logiquement synchronisés ensemble via l'cloud ?
Comment faire pour avoir la même chose ?

Cordialement
Stéphane


----------



## Jura39 (14 Février 2017)

Bonjour , vous avez peux être supprimer des photos sur l'iPhone ?


----------



## Stéphane30 (15 Février 2017)

c'est ça, je suis en train de faire le ménage sur mes photos. 
J'ai tout désactivé le cloud, ce qui m'a supprimer les photos sur le mac.
Puis j'ai réactivé le cloud, ce qui a lancé le téléchargement des photos archivées dans le cloud.
Et maintenant, allez donc s'avoir, j'ai bien les mêmes photos entre mon mac et mon iPhone !

Je ne comprend toujours pas mais maintenant ça marche


----------

